# Meet Nicholas!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Or Nick as we've been calling him. 
He's doing great. He's been a little overwhelmed by Todd's exuberance but has been wrestling with him for about an hour now so they're figuring it out. 
He got a comb out and a bath and another comb out and a blow dry right away because he was a stinky matted mess! 
The rescue had cut some of the worst matting off already and so he has a really funky hairdo going on right now but when he grows out a little he's going to be a real cutie. 
I'm not sure about all of this grooming though! WOW.. how do you all do it! 
It's a lot of work with his soft cottony coat. It seems like once I get one tangle out I find another one to replace it..lol
A couple of pics...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh he's adorable! What do you think he is?

Oh and of course, welcome to the world of grooming!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

He is tooo cute!! Is he a Havanese? I love his eyes and coloring.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lina said:


> Oh he's adorable! *What do you think he is?*


Um,I have no idea really. 
He was listed as a poodle/terrier/spaniel mix?? 
He is about 15 lbs and built a little thicker than Todd. His coat feels like Todd's but more Cottony. 
Any one have any ideas on what breeds he may be?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lynn said:


> He is tooo cute!! *Is he a Havanese?* I love his eyes and coloring.


Maybe??? Your guess is as good as mine..lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This was definitely divine intervention!!
He is adorable.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Eva,

He's beautiful, and he definitely has the face,hair,and head of a wheaten terrier!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/softcoatedwheatenterriers/softcoatedwheatenterrier_andrews.jpg

See what I mean.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Only part, of course, adult wheatens weigh about 30 pounds.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I love him, whatever he is. What a cutie pie. I have this need to reach through the monitor and give him a hug. Can't wait to hear more about the boys.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Eva, he's so adorable! He looks very sweet and kind...it will be interesting to see if that is his real state, or if he's just on his best behavior. Post tomorrow and let us know what his personality is like.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know what he is...CUTE! He is adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

irnfit said:


> I know what he is...CUTE! He is adorable.


I agree! Do you know what is story is, Eva? And are you as love with him as you were with his picture?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, he is really cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh I LOVE him Eva. What a darling guy. Sweetest face. Nice coloring. How old is he? He and Todd will be great friends!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a cutie!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> I agree! Do you know what is story is, Eva? And are you as love with him as you were with his picture?


He was found by a lady and wandering in downtown Yakima (Eastern Washington) and she took him home with her.
She tried to find his family but no one was found and so she turned him into the rescue. 
His personality is fantastic. He's confident (but afraid of squeaky toys..lol) and so far there has been NO agression what so ever. 
He lets you do anything to him and smiles and wags the entire time. 
He know's "drop it".."down" .."Sit" "Outside" and "wait". 
Someone has taken time to work with him in the past.
He heels PERFECT on leash and follows even if you drop the leash. 
He doesn't seem to know what toys are though...but with Todd around he'll learn..lol
I got TONS of pictures of them wrestling on the sofa..it seems to be "The place" to play.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Eva, he's so cute! He has beautiful coloring. It sure looks like Todd likes him.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Oh I LOVE him Eva. What a darling guy. Sweetest face. Nice coloring. *How old is he?* He and Todd will be great friends!


They estimate that he's 8-12 months. His teeth are beautiful and he has a perfect, even bite.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, congrats to Todd and his family ! Nicholas is a cutie.
Glad everyone is having fun! I really enjoyed those actions shots and especially the one with the cat looking to escape.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That last sofa picture . . . oh my! I'm definitely in love. Be still my heart.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. He sure is cute! He seems to fit in pretty well already!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Eva- looking like he is cementing his roots and making sure this is his forever home!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Eva! I'm so far behind reading on the forum I didn't realize you were looking for an addition! I think he looks like a Norfolk Terrier. He sure is a cute lil' guy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Julie said:


> Congrats Eva! I'm so far behind reading on the forum I didn't realize you were looking for an addition! I think he looks like a Norfolk Terrier. He sure is a cute lil' guy!


I wasn't really looking but he seemed to find me anyways..lol
He's a foster for now but he may end up as a permanent addition.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Eva! He is adorable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's so perfect! I'm sure glad that Todd has accepted him as it looks like they are enjoying their time together. Love the pictures.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's adorable. Looks like a mini Wheaten Terrier to me.
Congrats. I'm guessing that he stays with you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's so cute, and the matching pairs of pearly whites are sparkling! Todd looks like he's enjoying the new friend. Nick's face in that last picture is so sweet! And, your cat is sure confident, to be walking along the top of the couch with that fight going on! Ha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*sure are cute together*

and they can wear each other out!

Little kids used to ask me if my dogs were fighting because they are always jumping on each other...no, they are having a blast!

You are so fortunate to have a dog find you like this!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's beautiful and reminds me of Benji!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

he's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva, those pictures just made me smile. Nik's a cutie. Whomever ends up with him will be very lucky.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Eva~ I'm GFETE after looking at those pics :biggrin1: Nick is adorable! How wonderful for Todd to have such a great playmate.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> He's so cute, and the matching pairs of pearly whites are sparkling! Todd looks like he's enjoying the new friend. Nick's face in that last picture is so sweet! * And, your cat is sure confident, to be walking along the top of the couch with that fight going on! Ha*!


My cat's just happy not to be the one getting jumped on..lol 
He's used to it and nothing really phases him. He's a big smushy face 
Nick is settling in and seems happy all of the time. 
He has been marking in the house (he's not neutered yet) and so I'm going to have to resort to the belly band for him until we can figure out a good schedule for him...
I got my first look at snowballs on the feet this morning. 
We had about an inch fall overnight (just enough to stick..lol) 
Both boys are enjoying a morning flossie right now. 
Oh yeah, Nick is a grumbler..he's talking to his flossie..lol!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Eva...Now I KNOW I'm behind on my forum posts....last I read, you wanted someone to stop you and posted the link to him. I guess you didn't get any help here ound: He is sooooo cute, WHAT A FACE!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Nick is so adorable. those eyes are lady killers. He Todd look like they have become fast friends. This really does feel like fate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nick is so cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Iam just checking back for more pictures of Nick


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me too! Nick and Todd!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...I love him! He is absolutely adorable, and it looks like Todd loves him too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, sorry these took so long but I've had a crazy day


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

A couple more..


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He looks like he is already home...*

Such a cutie. Todd seems happy. The cat seems happier. How about Daddy?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nick has some hav-like mannerisms, doesn't he? On the back of the chair...laying like a frog... Does Todd start all the fighting?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Such a cutie. Todd seems happy. The cat seems happier. *How about Daddy?*


He's adjusting.
I think that the third dog being added to the mix threw him off a little (It threw us all off..lol) Once we've established a routine and Nic decides to stop peeing in the house he'll be in a better mood. 
For now, we're keeping him crated (he scaled the x-pen) and only letting him out for short periods to play and eat. 
I'm worn out! It's crazy trying to get the hang of (walking,feeding,brushing,cleaning up after) 3 dogs. 
I feel like a new Mom with triplets! 
But they all get along great and Todd is a VERY happy boy so in the end it's worth the work.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Nick has some hav-like mannerisms, doesn't he? On the back of the chair...laying like a frog... *Does Todd start all the fighting*?


It's about 50/50..Todd did at first but now that Nic is settling in he insigates much more of the wrestling. They are both talkers and so all we hear is "wreer", "wra", Wree"..it's too funny.
And they both execute an awesome RLH..lol


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Nic "blends in" so well!! I hope you can get him house trained soon. He really is a cutie, Eva.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks like he's fitting in so well! Hope you got some rest.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

if Nick, looks like a hav, rlh like hav, lies froggy like a hav.... I think he must have some Hav in him... what a cutie EVA. I hope he works out. How is the little white girl doing?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He's quite the cutie. And what fun for Todd!!
Bummer about the marking, though. There's a little pup I'd love to foster at one of our shelters. But, he's older..around 8 they think. I couldn't take a dog marking in my house. I rather like my furniture and decor not to smell of dog urine, lol. Not so say he would. But, I read more stories like yours that freak me out.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Why is this little guy not neutered ??


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He is Adorable!! I love his scruffy look. 
higs,
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> Why is this little guy not neutered ??


 He will be soon. My Vet won't neuter until all of the vaccinations are finished. He had his first Vac. the day before he was brought to me, so in three weeks we do the second and then rabies...then we'll get him neutered. 
I'm not as in love with him as I thought that I'd be.
He may end up being "just" a foster dog but we'll love him until he finds a home. 
I'm not sure if I want the work of all of the grooming (that is why I bought a short hair Hav..lol)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We went to the dog park and they were SO MUDDY!! It was a beautiful (cold) day but the park was a mess! 
Miss Sophie was grounded becasue she snuck under a fence and ran to play with some dogs that we're walking through the park.
She's a little escape artist!~ I swear my heart stopped beating for a minute but luckily she let the dogs owner pick her up and bring her back to me. 
Todd has NEVER tried to get out of the fence at the off leash park and the spot was so low I have no idea how she slid through. 
So, that was today's exciting adventure. 
Here are pic's of their day (not many at the park though)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Todd is a character in his own way!*

Todd looks like he is having a really good time!

Grooming is hard but it gets to be fun, too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Todd looks like he is having a really good time!
> 
> Grooming is hard but it gets to be fun, too!


Todd thinks that he hit the jackpot..lol
He LOVES having dogs around to play with and now that there are two he's having twice the fun. Sophie put's the boys in ther place if they get to rough with her

I know that I would probably get used to grooming every day but that's only part of the issue. 
I've realized that I don't want to stop fostering dogs. 
I've fallen in love with the reality of helping a dog to become happy and healthy and then finding it a home where it will be loved for the rest of it's life. 
I've fallen in love with every one of the dogs that I've fostered but none has seemed like a perfect match for our family so far.
If it happens one day that would be great but for now I'll love them and then let them go on to live their life so that I can help another dog.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Eva, Sophie is short haired ~ why don't you keep Sophie and let Nicholas find a new home when he's ready?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're doing a wonderful thing Eva! Giving these dogs the love they need and helping them find a home is just so special.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Love the pictures of the three of them on the couch, especially the first and last...too funny! The stray you are fostering looks bored and yawns while the other two are fighting. And in the end puts up with Todd's kisses...LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eva said:


> Todd thinks that he hit the jackpot..lol
> He LOVES having dogs around to play with and now that there are two he's having twice the fun. Sophie put's the boys in ther place if they get to rough with her
> 
> I know that I would probably get used to grooming every day but that's only part of the issue.
> ...


Eva, sounds like a great plan to me! This way you'll be able to help more dogs until you decide to keep one of them :clap2:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pics! Sophie looks so "above" all that silly nonsense with the boys


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva said:


> I've fallen in love with the reality of helping a dog to become happy and healthy and then finding it a home where it will be loved for the rest of it's life.
> I've fallen in love with every one of the dogs that I've fostered but none has seemed like a perfect match for our family so far.
> If it happens one day that would be great but for now I'll love them and then let them go on to live their life so that I can help another dog.


Eva, I think that's a great plan also. That way everyone wins!!! Todd just cracks me up in those pictures, especially in one of the last where he's pretty much standing on Nick to get at Sophie. Keep up the good work - you're earning your heaven points.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Aren't they the funniest thing that you've ever seen! They totally crack me up..lol
Todd's puppy exuberance is a little much for the other two at times but they let him know when enough is enough. 
Sophie is the little queen of the group.
She loves to wrestle when she's in the mood but mostly sits in the recliner and watches the boys RLH in circles around her. 
Nick is a big fluff ball and moves like a slug.
I took him for a run yesterday and had to slow down so that he could keep up with me...and I don't run fast. 
I've been letting my 4 yr old walk Nick because Nick's the only one that's slow enough for me to catch if Aiden accidentally drops the leash. ound:
We have about 2 inches of new snow and it's still falling so I'll see if I can get some snow pics today to share.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Nic is doing great. We'll be keeping him until this Saturday and then he's off to his new home. YAY!! 
I had to share pictures of the boys playing. 
Todd has finally taught Nic that toys are GOOD..lol
He's searching toys out on his own now and has even found the squeakers a couple of times  
He's also doing really well with his marking behavior now that Sophie is gone. 
He's chewed through two leashes and two power cords in the past week...we still need to work on that one :jaw:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look so cute together. You're a sweetie Eva, the foster dogs are lucky to have you.


----------

